# Wheel Questions on my Cruze.



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice looking wheel - but it would be best to know first what your factory fitment is.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Nice looking wheel - but it would be best to know first what your factory fitment is.


This is all the info I have: 5 × 105 / 35mm offset = USDM Cruze Gasoline Models

My stock wheels are 16" not sure how wide they are though. Tires are 215 60 R16


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

They should fit fine!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> They should fit fine!!!


Agreed. They should fit. Why not buy one and get it fitted with rubber to confirm fitment?


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

So you have 16's with a 60 series tire, when you go to 18's get a 40 series tire and you should be fine, you'll probably be within a mile or two difference on speed. As long as the circumference of the wheel/tire combo is close you'll be good.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome! I figured they would fit because these cars come with 18's on the LTZ, but it never hurts to ask. Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I got the wheels yesterday, and did a test fit today. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice. But frankly it's with the rubber mounted that I was most worried about. To what extent would the tire rub against something. In these cases it's almost always the front wheel/tire when the vehicle is sitting with its full weight on the suspension and the tire is required to move within its arc of motion. 

Why not get just one rubber mounted up to test this.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

225/45/18. That wheel has more clearance than mine and I have plenty of room with 245/40/18. You essentially have a stock wheel there.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> 225/45/18. That wheel has more clearance than mine and I have plenty of room with 245/40/18. You essentially have a stock wheel there.


That's how I thought of it. Only difference is offset. These are a 38mm offset, not sure what a stock 18" wheel offset is? Any idea?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my wheels and tires put on yesterday. Snapped a quick picture on break at work.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice, aggressive, looking wheel.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Few more


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

More


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

What size tire did you get?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

jjducky said:


> what size tire did you get?


p225 45 r18


----------

